# WTG fishing Lake lanier



## Queencitybassman (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey guys I will be in GA visiting my grandfather in law the weekend after this one (lives right on lanier) and am hoping to latch on with a GA guy and fish a little. I would haul my boat but a 5 hour drive from NC would not be worth it for one adventure of fishing since I will only have time for one fishing outting this trip. I have all my own equipment and can give money for gas or whatever other costs there are. Looking for one day out on lanier for striper or spots im not picky just like to catch bass. Let me know if anyones interested thanks!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 27, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> Hey guys I will be in GA visiting my grandfather in law the weekend after this one (lives right on lanier) and am hoping to latch on with a GA guy and fish a little. I would haul my boat but a 5 hour drive from NC would not be worth it for one adventure of fishing since I will only have time for one fishing outting this trip. I have all my own equipment and can give money for gas or whatever other costs there are. Looking for one day out on lanier for striper or spots im not picky just like to catch bass. Let me know if anyones interested thanks!




What part of Lanier? Thats really a bad weekend becasue the FLW Championship will be going on. The lake is gonna be real crowded and not fun to be on. What are the exact dates you will be here?


----------



## russ010 (Jul 27, 2010)

wish I'd be here, but I'll be in SC doing military... but troutman is right - the FLW is going to dampen the fishing out there that weekend


----------



## poolie (Jul 27, 2010)

I have to agree with the others. Bad weekend to be fishing Lanier... however it might be fun to check out the festivities around the Championship.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 27, 2010)

poolie said:


> I have to agree with the others. Bad weekend to be fishing Lanier... however it might be fun to check out the festivities around the Championship.




There is a big expo and the weigh in is at the Gwinnett Civic Center.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah well I was maybe hoping to get to go to those expos and events but after talking it over with the wife it looks like I will be coming down the 19th of august through the 22nd instead so hopefully theres someone out there who will let me jump on with them then.. I will be on the southwestern side right on the lake cumming GA but have no problem meeting someone at any ramp!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 27, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> Yeah well I was maybe hoping to get to go to those expos and events but after talking it over with the wife it looks like I will be coming down the 19th of august through the 22nd instead so hopefully theres someone out there who will let me jump on with them then.. I will be on the southwestern side right on the lake cumming GA but have no problem meeting someone at any ramp!




I can probably be available then. Let me check it out. I owe Bassboy a trip first so let me see what I can do.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey guys change of plans will be there this weekend tommorow through sunday.. I definitely understand if this is too short notice for anyone but had to work around the grandparents schedule! Hopefully someone can help me out so I dont have to fish from one dock all weekend.. if anyone wants to go out ill pay for your gas and other expenses and maybe a little extra.. Just would rather not pay as much as it cost for a guide. I have my own rods and tackle and will bring my own drinks and food.. thanks guys


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 28, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> Hey guys change of plans will be there this weekend tommorow through sunday.. I definitely understand if this is too short notice for anyone but had to work around the grandparents schedule! Hopefully someone can help me out so I dont have to fish from one dock all weekend.. if anyone wants to go out ill pay for your gas and other expenses and maybe a little extra.. Just would rather not pay as much as it cost for a guide. I have my own rods and tackle and will bring my own drinks and food.. thanks guys




Well I already have plans this weekend. Sorry Man.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey thanks anyway man.. I figured such short notice it would be toughto find anyone but thought I'd try.. Gonnabe a great weekend either way but thanks for trying!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 28, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Queencitybassman said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys change of plans will be there this weekend tommorow through sunday.. I definitely understand if this is too short notice for anyone but had to work around the grandparents schedule! Hopefully someone can help me out so I dont have to fish from one dock all weekend.. if anyone wants to go out ill pay for your gas and other expenses and maybe a little extra.. Just would rather not pay as much as it cost for a guide. I have my own rods and tackle and will bring my own drinks and food.. thanks guys
> ...




Dude go to the GON Forum and join and post this up, there are some guys there that love to take folks fishing, maybe you could get a ride from them. I'll back you once you post it.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 28, 2010)

Just join and post something under freshwater fishing?


----------



## MadCatX (Jul 28, 2010)

YEah thats what I did - you have to wait on activation it looks like.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 28, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> Just join and post something under freshwater fishing?




Yeah - may be some guys that take you up on it. Also I would ask about who the best guides/cheapest guides so you dont look like your just looking for a free trip.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 28, 2010)

Okay thanks for all the help troutman.. madcatx are you looking for a boat to fish on this weekend as well?


----------



## russ010 (Jul 28, 2010)

as far as guides - act like you've heard of the guys from Hammonds...

but I think Lanier Jim is who you want to go out with... and I'm pretty sure he's not a guide


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 28, 2010)

jim who.. and what do you mean act like you know the guys from hammonds


----------



## russ010 (Jul 28, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> jim who.. and what do you mean act like you know the guys from hammonds



Hammonds is a fishing store in Cumming - and one of the guys there does tons of guided trips..

Lanier Jim (screen name) is one of the most knowledgeable people on the lake - here is one of his posts from GON https://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=556124


----------



## MadCatX (Jul 28, 2010)

Nah If I was though I would let ya know


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 28, 2010)

russ010 said:


> Queencitybassman said:
> 
> 
> > jim who.. and what do you mean act like you know the guys from hammonds
> ...




This is what I was angling at. Jim is a great guy, he even gave me an eagle 320 just because I had a crrappy finder and he had an extra. YOu could even send him a pm and he loves the company. He'll be out there almost every afternoon and some mornings. I'll even send him a message to soften him up for you. Hes a great guy and you will learn a lot from him.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 28, 2010)

russ010 said:


> Queencitybassman said:
> 
> 
> > jim who.. and what do you mean act like you know the guys from hammonds
> ...




This is what I was angling at. Jim is a great guy, he even gave me an eagle 320 just because I had a crappy finder and he had an extra. You could even send him a pm and he loves the company. He'll be out there almost every afternoon and some mornings. I'll even send him a message to soften him up for you. Hes a great guy and you will learn a lot from him.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 28, 2010)

Russ is talking about Shane Watson and he is a professional guide service with 9 boats, he really catches the fish but I am sure he is kind of pricey.

J


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 28, 2010)

Does lanier jim specialize in striper or spots.. and what is his rates?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 28, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> Does lanier jim specialize in striper or spots.. and what is his rates?




He's not a guide. He would probably take you for free - he catches stripers and spots. He is just a local guy that lives on the lake.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh that would be really sweet thanks for putting in a word for me man thats really cool! Hopefully that webpage will let me in sometime soon so then I can message him thanks! Let me know what he says if he is interested


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 29, 2010)

I sent Jim a message, if he's not busy Im sure he'll take you for alil bit one afternoon. He loves showing people his lake and his fishing skills.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 29, 2010)

okay cool man.. so far they are not giving me access to the website so let me know what his response is


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 29, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> okay cool man.. so far they are not giving me access to the website so let me know what his response is




He said give him a call. his name is Jim or Jimmy. Pm coming


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 31, 2010)

So I get a text of the Quenn City Basmman holding these monsters!!!!!!


----------



## Brine (Jul 31, 2010)

He owes you..... I recognize the boat


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 31, 2010)

Glad to help. He got the best guy on the lake to take him out........Take a look on GON. Im glad he was able to catch some fish.


----------

